# 020 used on the ground ??



## Paton (May 1, 2012)

Hi All,

After recently relocating to Australia from the UK I was a bit surprised to see 020's constantly used for ground work. 
I was led to believe as there is no rear handle kickback is more at risk. And also with the tendency to use the saw one handed it is also adding to this.

What are your thoughts and is this standard practice most places. ...?????


----------



## Bermie (May 1, 2012)

Hey Paton,
Using a 020 or 200t on the ground seems to be a, shall I be so bold as to say, 'lazy' practice...rather than switch to a rear handle for the cleanup.
I plead guilty myself, when I have come down from the tree, I will use my 020 to help with cleanup if there is only a little bit, there are only two of us, my groundie has the 260.
If there is lots to do, I'll go get the other saw, and put on a pair of chaps.

Thing is, I know that its not good practice, and I don't one hand it on the ground.
But to be doing it as SOP, never having been told the dangers is not good for a novice...


----------



## Tree Pig (May 1, 2012)

Bermie said:


> Hey Paton,
> Using a 020 or 200t on the ground seems to be a, shall I be so bold as to say, 'lazy' practice...rather than switch to a rear handle for the cleanup.
> I plead guilty myself, when I have come down from the tree, I will use my 020 to help with cleanup if there is only a little bit, there are only two of us, my groundie has the 260.
> If there is lots to do, I'll go get the other saw, and put on a pair of chaps.
> ...



good to see you again Bemie


----------



## derwoodii (May 2, 2012)

Paton said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After recently relocating to Australia from the UK I was a bit surprised to see 020's constantly used for ground work.
> I was led to believe as there is no rear handle kickback is more at risk. And also with the tendency to use the saw one handed it is also adding to this.
> ...



Yes agree a poor practice one that erks me. The hypocrisy of ariel tree work codes that allows one hand use of saws while hanging off a rope, yet on the ground its 2 hands all the time,,, riddle me this? 
Never been a fan of top handles, cut n hold n throw is never ideal that saw will get ya one day I say if ya canna sort it with a standard small saw use a hand saw or get some arm muscle. 

You only need to look at the cuts to left hands by saws injury stats to see I am right. Its almost as high a chewed left legs.

welcome to OZ and AS sport


----------



## Shaun Bowler (May 2, 2012)

I think the 020 is a Kick Ass Saw. No matter where you use it.
As much as I would prefer my people to us an 026 on the ground to cut brush an 020 is fine.
Whats with this "kick back fear?"


----------



## tree md (May 3, 2012)

I will rain down fire and brimstone on anyone who picks up one of my 200's and tries to use it on the ground. I do have a sacrificial 192 that I will allow to be used on the ground. 

Personally, I have never seen any problem in using a top handle on the ground. I think it could possibly be more dangerous for someone of small stature to use an over sized saw on the ground than a light top handle. The first saw I learned to use as a teenager was an old top handle Homelite back in the 80's. I have not heard any fuss over the top handle saws until these past few recent years but that's just me.


----------



## Shaun Bowler (May 3, 2012)

Homelites
Back in the day that was all there was.
I think my groundsaw was a Homelite 360.
My climbing saw was a Homelite Easy? I forget. 
My Big Saw was a Homlite 750 or a Pioneer.
Handsaws-Forget about it. What was available was ridiculous.
I got one of the first generation 020's. I think it may have cost @[email protected] 1983
It was as heavy, hard to work on, but did the job.
The only alternative was a Poulan. Easy to work on and cheap.
Holy Cow....
How did we survive.. (Tree workers over 50)
Myself:
One knee surgery
Both Shoulder Surgery
Hip Surgery-Resurfacing not replacement
Still, I love it everyday.

SB


----------



## Shaun Bowler (May 3, 2012)

Sorry about the "tangent."
What I wanted to share was that, no matter how safety conscious or educated you are #### Happens.
Starting a chainsaw(pulling) is like pulling a Tigers Tail. if you not understand why you are there, or what you are going to do, #### Happens. 
Now do you get it!:waaaht::waaaht::waaaht:


----------



## Bermie (May 3, 2012)

Nice to drop back in for a while...

Kick back on the ground with an 020 or 200t...I have a friend who has a lovely scar between his left thumb and forefinger...one handing on the ground the saw bounced down a small limb and bit him good where he was holding the limb with the other hand.

It can happen, it does happen, if you know it can, you prepare, if you don't you can suffer.

The debate will rage, if you have no scars or not seen them, you'll probably think its ok as SOP, its not.


----------



## derwoodii (May 3, 2012)

Look at the stats in the picture Chain Saw Injury Statistics hmm what hand has all the hits? Interesting to ponder why the other hand is untouched. 



Hey Shaun 50 plus here too. Yeah we get knocked about, I just climbed down from a small hack job, Boots off now no more today its getting harder day by day. Me no real damage a few nicks n bruises but been very very lucky. .


----------



## derwoodii (May 3, 2012)

Del_ said:


> I may have made 20 cuts on lowered limbs in a tightly planted landscape today. Most were one handed. I rarely use the 200t on the ground though and no cut was over 4 inches in diameter.



Agree in tree every one uses their saws one handed. I used my 025 like that today yet when extended out ya canna easy reach over the bar and grab a hold, you need to double cut n snap or have it secure roped. This is my argument that there is a better way to handle timber and saws aloft, we just think we to good at our task to get it wrong. The stats say we.re not.

I liken top handle saws to hand guns, used correctly they are tip top ubeaut gear makes a job easy n fast, sadly in the wrong hands NQR and then they migrate to the ground in the hands of DIY homies, its keep mirco surgeons real rich.


----------

